# Clubs?



## Three_Waggle (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Was just curious on what others thought would be a good "starter" set of clibs that would be worthwhile? I had just begun golfing this year as a serious hobby, and had boughten the Dunlop Vision set to start and it happened to be crap and my 5 iron broke within a week of having them (head came loose) and have been using a friend's old set of Mizuno MP 60s. I have become semi ok with them for a beginning golfer shooting around 45s consistantly in 9 holes. I was thinking a Cleveland set or maybe the Taylormade RAC OS set? Something with a good amount of forgiveness and a nice large clubface!

Thanks again!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

If your already shooting 45's on 9 holes then i would say try to go more towards a cavity back and forget the OS stuff unless you have a hard time getting the ball in the air or you don't have the strengh. I would say if your 50 and under you could still benefit more from going to a cavity back which are forgiving but will give you alot more feel and feedback with your shots. And i believe your game will improve.

Like instead of the r7 OS try the regular r7's. i'll give you a link 

TaylorMade Golf Clubs: TaylorMade r7 Iron Set 3-PW with Steel Shafts


Those are more expensive but i was just showing you that so you could see the difference in the 2 irons. The one i showed you is a lil more pleasing to the eye. But if your already shooting that well and are practicing alot you should have no trouble with a lil better iron, if strengh wise you can handle it. I would just hit them to see first, go to your local store or golf course and see if they'll let you hit a few.


----------



## gfl (May 8, 2007)

I do recommand callaway x18, not sure about the new x20


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Taylormade R7, Cally X-18 and X-20, and also the Hogan irons would do well for you.
What is your price range?


----------



## Three_Waggle (Jul 2, 2007)

well to add some information I didnt already, I golf at least 3 days a week and strength isnt a problem, just being a bigger guy, I have weak flexibility at the moment. and for price range, I was hoping to stay under the 500$ mark, maybe even within the 300$ mark as I want a decent set, but one that is just nice enough to carry me thru a few years to become better with them and then switch to a blade or something. Thanks guys!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Try the Callaway pre-owned clubs, you get your choice of the condition of the clubs and save some cash in the process.

Callaway Golf Preowned & Outlet : Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Fairway Woods, Irons, Wedges, Iron Sets, Putters

Del


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

how bout the taylormade lt2 or the r7's


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Three_Waggle said:


> well to add some information I didnt already, I golf at least 3 days a week and strength isnt a problem, just being a bigger guy, I have weak flexibility at the moment. and for price range, I was hoping to stay under the 500$ mark, maybe even within the 300$ mark as I want a decent set, but one that is just nice enough to carry me thru a few years to become better with them and then switch to a blade or something. Thanks guys!


$300-$500 huh? Well, that just leaves you with... nearly everything. My advice for you, would be to go to a Golf etc, or somewhere they have a Vector launch monitor, and hit a bunch of balls with various clubs. You should find one that speaks to you..not so much looks, but performance wise. Good looks don't hurt none though.

Start by looking at the cavity back irons. They offer good forgiveness, with great feel, spin and distance.. Also look at the Muscleback irons, basically the same as Cavities, but the backs are different, and they are less forgiving. You could try a few blades too if you want, they do make you better with irons..but I really don't recommend it.


Then you need to decide whether you want cast clubs, or forged clubs. Cast clubs are tougher, and stand up more to bag clatter, and playing. They also require less maintenance. Forged clubs, are softer, ofter better feedback, and require more maintenance. They are often easier to work. Since your beginning, look at the cast clubs first. Nothing wrong with a good forged club though. My irons, are both cast, and forged. Cast bodies, and forged faces. So they have great feel, and great durability. Best of both worlds, so to speak.

Most importantly: Take your time, and choose the right irons. Have the pros help you out with selection. This is why I said Golf etc, because those guys actually know what their doing, and their launch monitor rocks. Get yourself fitted before you leave. This is more important, than the irons you play.

Have fun on your journey!


----------



## Three_Waggle (Jul 2, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you all for your feedback, I think as 300Yards said, my first move should probably get fitted and ask the local pros on what they think would be best for me. Thanks again for all of the feedback!


----------

